# Alternater question



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sure there is a write up somewhere about alternaters on here but I looked through search results and i didn't find anything specific to the 300zx. I am having a shop replace my timing belt for reular maintenance sake. Should be the 1st time it has been changed since it just turned over 50000 last summer. Having them replace the oil pump while they are in there. Since they are gonna be all over the front of the motor I'm going to have them replace the alternater because it failed right before I put it in storage.
For some reason I think I read somewhere that the stock ZX alternater is poo-poo and can be upgraded to a maxima alternater. The shop is uncomfortable playing around to find out what else would fit my car unless I have some idea of what is possible. And i sure as hell don't want them using my money as a ginney pig to learn lol.
If someone could point me to a write up on what is a possible choice for a bigger alternater or some upgrade I'd really appreciate it. Or if someone has a lot of time on their hands and wants to write me a fairly detailed description of what alternater, what belt to use, any mounting modifications necessary, and any other important information I would really appreciate it. Please don't flame me if I missed a write up somewhere, I did use the search option but I'm friggen tired and didn't see anything related there.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

replacing the oil pump is a job and a half. I wouldn't bother unless there were really some reason.

As far as the alternator....
ZBUM's Alternator Swap Page


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I wouldn't replace the oil pump unless you're having serious oil pressure issues. And that generally indicated blockage, not a pump problem, anyway..... Make sure they do the timing belt and water pump and all the hoses up front, since they are in there. And make absolutely sure they do the timing belt tensioner pulley. It's the most expensive piece up front there, and the most vital.


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*NEWB*

I though the oil pump ran off the timing belt, is it the water pump that runs off that belt? And my shop knows I like to do preventative maintenance so they will replace any related parts during this job because I tell them it's better to do it right once. All of the serpentine belts are getting changed, radiator flush, and a couple other things like checking tranny and rear end fluids since it will already be on the rack. This car is my baby, as well as the truck they service for me so if it's a part that should be routinely checked or replaced they know i want it done. Most little stuff i do on my own like brakes and minor engine work but since it's already gonna be there on the rack and half torn down i might as well let them do the minor stuff too.
As for the alternator, no suggestions yet? that's what I'm most worried about. I would like to put a mild sub and amp set up in the car this or next summer and I know these cars are electrical monsters already. Power seat, digital dash, all the lighting, climate control. I don't want anything getting robbed of power.
Thanks for the suggestions so far, I'm not a complete newb but i haven't done a whole lot of extensive research on this particular car. An MKIII or MKII supra on the other hand i still know way too much about considering I haven't owned one in about 2 years. I'm tryin to catch up with the Z knowledge tho.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

oil pump runs off the crank. the water pump runs off a regular belt and is usually changed with the timing belt since you have to remove the covers to get to it.

As for the alternator, maybe you missed the link for the alternator in my first reply? read it again. it's there.


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*Apparently I can't read*

Ok, I went back and looked. Thanks. I must have just missed it the first time around. Soooo, nothing really runs off of the timing belt? Is that standard for most cars? I was sure that one or the other, oil or water, ran off the timing belt. I'm not questioning you on these cars but I thought it was normal for most cars to have one of the two run off the timing belt. Maybe I just assumed that because I have always heard that the water pump pretty much gets replaced with the timing belt. I just put the two together as the pump runs off of that belt. Like I said, sort of a newb. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Some cars, the water pump does run off the timing belt. Ford did that with the Escort back in the 80's-90's. Suzuki also did that with the Swift and the Geo Metro. But changing the timing belt is literally a 10 minute job on those cars.......


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm figuring on a little over a grand for what I'd like done. They charge 60 bucks an hour and I'm having timing belt, water pump, radiator flush, alternator, and check fluid in tranny and rear end. Is this low or high, what should I expect at that hour rate. I am getting the alternator and I will most likely upgrade to the maxima atlernator in which case I actually have a parts turbo parts car with the appropriate pulleys needed for that swap as per the suggestion in AZ_Zbums link.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Price doesn't sound too bad. That's including parts and labor, right?


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm getting the alternater, and it might run a little more for labor changin over to the maxima alternater. Who knows


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*update*

Car is almost out of the shop. NOTE: my mechanic said that he hast to drill out the Z alternator pulley to put it on the Maxima alternator. Just something to think about if doing this change. Didn't see it noted on Zbums tech post and i chose not to change the water pump and crank pulley to the maxima ribbed style. Kept those stock.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

pappahuff said:


> Car is almost out of the shop. NOTE: my mechanic said that he hast to drill out the Z alternator pulley to put it on the Maxima alternator. Just something to think about if doing this change. Didn't see it noted on Zbums tech post and i chose not to change the water pump and crank pulley to the maxima ribbed style. Kept those stock.


That's because there are a couple ways to change it. I guess you didn't see the part where I changed the other pullies and not the alternator pully? Or the parts list I had? The page included all the information needed. Once you have the pulleys off a turbo parts car, there is no need to swap the alternator pulleys. I'm curious what your mechanic actually did.


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

*Update*

I'm sorry, i didn't mean to imply that you gave wrong information. I did read the part about gathering up the other pieces. I mearly said that if you didn't want to change the other two pullies you have to try to drill out the existing pulley to fit the maxima shaft. I wanted to keep the stock belt size so i would have an easier time getting a belt if i ever forgot what belt i put on i could just ask for the stock size. I also didn't take the time to source the parts because i just wanted my baby back. I went with the stock alternator which is fine as i can place a small capacitor in line with the amp if i ever decide to do a small sub/amp set up. I really don't know if i will ever do that though because i want a professional stock looking install and don't even have the money to buy the sub and amp yet so......time to think about that stuff. And i will probably get a better battery when this one takes a sh*t so who knows. 
I was charged $1,064 which included a new timing belt, new tensioner pulley, coolant flush, water pump, thermostat, and remanned stock alternator. That included parts. And i forgot what a blast it is to drive the car. Went for a country road drive today following a 1971 cutlass and my buddys s-10. Lowered trucks just aren't my style. Anyway, i could easily outrun the truck hands down and the cutlass is in very clean shape but needs some work.......has 300K+ on the car. Resto in progress. I could keep paces with him and he runs high 16's in the quarter. I could easily pull through the corners faster as i have a lighter car and suspension work. He could walk away ever so slowly on the straights though. Had the tops out enjoying the sun while it lasted, very happy


----------



## pappahuff (Aug 4, 2006)

Just reread your last post, i'm sorry, i really did sound like i was blasting you. I did read that the crank and water pump pulley could be changed but i didn't take time to source and wanted to maintain stock belt size. I was just adding to your options you had listed. Resizing the stock pulley to fit the fatter shaft of the maxima alternator is an option.


----------

